# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  middle name

## russkayalove

Maybe this is not new to many people, but I thought it was really interesting when I found out that in Russia, the middle name comes from the fathers first name, but has a different ending for male and female.  I forgot what the endings are.  Here, the middle name is just another name added to the title, like Sarah Ann, or Betty Carol, or Jenna Leigh.  I guesse it makes more sence to do the middle names like in Russia.  Here, middle names are kindof pointless in my opinion, but it doesn't seem that way in Russia since the fathers first name is used.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Father: Nikolaj 
Son: Nikolaev*ich*
Daughter: Nikolaev*na*

----------


## Scorpio

The "middle name" you're talking about is patronime?
If so, the male form is usually produced from the name of the father by adding suffix -(v)ich; the female - by adding (v)na.

----------


## Victor

Russkajalove! Give your and your father's names and you will learn how you'll be called in Russia  ::   
PS. Is your nickname connected somehow with the movie "Любить по-русски"  ::

----------


## russkayalove

> PS. Is your nickname connected somehow with the movie "Любить по-русски"

 You mean russkayalove?  No, I just randomely came up with it.  I know it doesn't really make sence. I wish I could change it now, but oh well!

----------


## Victor

No no no you don't have to change you nickname!!!  ::  Russkajalove is perfect. I was just wondering....  ::   ::

----------


## russkayalove

::  ok

----------

